
YouTube will experiment with ways to prevent dislike button 'mobs' - unclebucknasty
https://www.engadget.com/2019/02/03/youtube-experiments-could-prevent-dislike-abuse/
======
who-knows95
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_most-
disliked_YouTube_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_most-
disliked_YouTube_videos)

1\. "YouTube Rewind 2018: Everyone Controls Rewind"[17] 2\. "Baby"[18] Justin
Bieber featuring Ludacris

------
xfitm3
Is there a difference between like and dislike button 'mobs'?

